# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  WABBA International Kύπελλο 2019 (10 Νοεμβρίου, Novotel)

## Polyneikos

Στις 10 Νοεμβρίου , ημέρα Κυριακή, στην "Μέκκα" της WABBA International, το ξενοδοχείο Novotel, θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο !
Ο αγώνας θα αποτελεί πρόκριση για τους αθλητές που θα συμμετάσχουν  στο Hercules Olympia της  WABBA Ιnternational στις 1 Δεκεμβρίου στην Πορτογαλία

*Η επίσημη αφίσα του Κυπέλλου της WABBA International - 10 Νοεμβρίου, Novotel
*



Tην αφίσα κοσμούν οι τρείς πρώτοι αθλητές της WABBA Pro κατηγορίας του Παγκοσμίου Πρωταθλήματος τον Ιούνιο στην Ουκρανία: O Oυκρανός Сергей Ренке (3ος) , ο Παναγιώτης Σιώτης (2ος) και ο νικητής Ούγγρος Adam Dudas!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Guest poser στο Κύπελλο της WABBA International η IFBB Physique Pro, Βίκυ Μουτοπούλου!

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η επίσημη αφίσα του Κυπέλλου της WABBA International - 10 Νοεμβρίου, Novotel
*
Tην αφίσα κοσμούν οι τρείς πρώτοι αθλητές της WABBA Pro κατηγορίας του Παγκοσμίου Πρωταθλήματος τον Ιούνιο στην Ουκρανία: O Oυκρανός Сергей Ренке (3ος) ,  ο  Παναγιώτης Σιώτης (2ος)  και ο νικητής Ούγγρος Adam Dudas!

----------


## Polyneikos

*To πρόγραμμα των κατηγοριών του αγώνα της WABBA International 
*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καπως διαφορετικη κ "ανακατη" η σειρα....σιγουρα θα υπαρχει λογος κ αποψη.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ναι Χρήστο, εφαρμόστηκε και στον προηγουμενο αγώνα , είναι μια τακτική ώστε το κοινό να είναι σε εγρήγορση αλλά και οι αθλητές! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Την Κυριακή στις 10 Νοεμβρίου στις 18:00 πραγματοποιείται το Κύπελλο της WABBA International!
 Οι αθλητές μπορούν να συμπληρώσουν την αίτηση συμμετοχής τους για αποφυγή καθυστέρησης. 
Παρακαλούνται οι συμμετέχοντες αθλητές *να μην συμπληρώσουν  το ύψος και το βάρος* , αυτό θα γίνει στην εγγραφή τους στο Novotel από ώρα 14.30  (Αιτήσεις θα υπάρχουν και στον χώρο έγγραφης )
Οι αθλητές έχουν δικαίωμα να λάβουν μέρος μέχρι δυο κατηγορίες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν θα μπορούσαμε να μην σχολιάσουμε θετικά ως Bodybuilding.gr, το σημείο που αναφέρεται στην αίτηση πως ο αθλητής έχει δικαίωμα να να σημειώσει πως θέλει  να εξαιρεθεί από την κρίση της κατηγορίας του ένας συγκεκριμένος κριτής. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Σωστά Κώστα, όπως και τη συγκατάβαση του αθλητή στην χρήση φωτογραφιών σε ΜΜΕ.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καθιερωμένο έπαθλο στους αγώνες της Wabba International στον πιο συμμετρικό και μυώδη αθλητή ,το έπαθλο *Φώτης Πλευρίτης,* στην μνήμη του Αγρινιώτη πρωταθλητή!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η  μάχη του Overall του Κυπέλλου της WABBA International!

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Χρήστος Κυριαζής (ΥπέρΨηλη) - Γιάννης Λεώδης (SuperMasters)*



















*Γενικός Νικητής ο Χρήστος Κυριαζής!*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μαχη για δυο για τον Γενικο τιτλο...οχι για πρωτη φορα...αναμεσα σε Χρηστο Κυριαζη κ Γιαννη Λεωδη.
Με τρομερο Relax κ εντυπωσιακη "διπλη δικεφαλων μπροστα" ο Κυριαζης κ υπερεχοντας γενικα σε μαζες , πηρε τελικα τον  Τιτλο απεναντι στον γνωστα υπεργραμμωμενο Λεωδη με "ξυραφιασμενα" ποδια κ εντυπωσιακα χερια.
Δυσκολη μαχη για τους κριτες κ οποιο αποτελεσμα θα ηταν αποδεκτο.
Ο Γιαννης Λεωδης πηρε το Επαθλο του "πλεον μυωδους  του Φωτη Πλευριτη"

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA International Kύπελλο 2019 - Το βίντεο του Overall Bodybuilding με τον High Definition 1080 του Βodybuilding.gr!
*

----------


## Muscleboss

Διαφωτιστικότατο το βίντεο.... πολύ καλοί αθλητές, δίκαιο αποτέλεσμα.

Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οι φωτογραφίες του Κυπέλλου της WABBA International στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr. Enjoy!
*

----------


## Polyneikos

Η Βίκυ Μουτοπούλου - IFBB Pro λίγες ημέρες μετά το ντεπούτο της ως επαγγελματίας αθλήτρια της Physique στο Romania Muscle Fest Pro, προσέφερε χαμογελαστή τις καλύτερές της πόζες στο θερμόαιμο κοινό του Novotel !

----------


## Polyneikos

10 Νοεμβρίου 2019, οι δρόμοι κατηφορίζουν στο κέντρο της Αθήνας σε έναν χώρο που οι περισσότεροι επισκέπτες εντός και εκτός Ελλάδας τον γνωρίζουν ως χώρο συνεδριάσεων, φιλοξενίας, επαγγελματικών ραντεβού , το ξενοδοχείο Novotel. Όλοι όμως;
 Όχι ακριβώς, υπάρχει μια κατηγορία ανθρώπων που ασχολούνται συστηματικά με το bodybuilding, την ζεστασιά των αλτήρων και τις σιδερένιες μπάρες, και γνωρίζουν πως στο Novotel, στο -2 υπόγειο , υπάρχει  μια αίθουσα που για πάνω από 30 χρόνια εχει φιλοξενήσει τους καλύτερους αθλητές του Ελληνικού Bodybuilding και συγκλονιστικές στιγμές.
Δεν θα πούμε ονόματα -εξάλλου είναι πάρα πολλά για να αναφερθούν και θα μακρυγορήσουμε- ξεφυλλίστε τα περιοδικά του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, SUPERMAN, MUSCLEMAG ,BODYBUILDING & FITNESS, ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ ΣΠΟΡ,  ανεξάρτητα αν έχει σταματήσει η κυκλοφορία τους γιατί η εποχή δεν προκρίνει τα έντυπα. 
Δείτε τα άρθρα αγώνων στο Bodybuilding.gr, τις φωτογραφίες, το Hall Of Fame και εύκολα οι αναγνώστες θα καταλάβετε ότι σε κάθε εκατοστό αυτής της αίθουσας, υπάρχουν στιγμές, ιστορίες, μικρές και μεγάλες.
Για άλλη μια φορά λοιπόν, όλα ήταν στην θέση τους : Ο πρόεδρος* Νίκος Τσουνάκης,* που από το 2003 τον Νοέμβριο, ανέλαβε μια βαριά παρακαταθήκη, την συνέχιση της WABBA , δημιούργημα του *Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα*, το 1976. Είχε κάνει πολλές προετοιμασίες ο ίδιος, αλλά από τότε που ανέλαβε πρόεδρος, ήξερε ότι αυτή θα είναι η μακροβιότερη προσωπική του αγωνιστική του προετοιμασία αγώνων: 2 φορές τον χρόνο να συγκεντρώνει τους αθλητές να αγωνίζονται!




 Ο αντιπρόεδρος *Γιώργος Καπετανάκης,* συντονιστής της επιτροπής κριτών, πάντα με μια καλή κουβέντα για όλους τους αθλητές, η ήρεμη δύναμη.
Η πλέον χαρακτηριστική φωνή των Ελληνικών αγώνων, ο *Νίκος Σιγάλας,* ως ο πλέον καταλληλότερος να ξεσηκώνει τον κόσμο να επικροτούν τους φυσικούς πρωταγωνιστές : Τους Αθλητές!

66 Συμμετοχες λοιπόν, + το guest της Bίκυς Μουτοπούλου, είναι το παζλ του χθεσινού αγώνα, ικανοποιητικός αριθμός για αγώνα Νοεμβρίου. Η προσέλευση του κόσμου όπως πάντα ζεστή με πλήθος αθλητών να υπάρχουν στην αίθουσα, που ειτε αγωνίστηκαν σε άλλες Ομοσπονδίες είτε είναι σε εξωαγωνιστική περίοδο.




Στην κριτική επιτροπή:
*1) Μπαλάσας Δαυίδ 2)Γερολυμάτος Αλέξανδρος 3) Σαρρηγιάννης Κώστας 4) Κρυστάλλης Σωκράτης 5)Κασκάνη Κωνσταντίνα  6)Ζαμάγια Νίκη 7)Γεωργίου Κυριάκος (Πρόεδρος WABBA Cyprus)*













Η έναρξη του αγώνα έγινε με την απονομή τιμητικών πλακετών των αθλητών που αγωνίστηκαν και διακρίθηκαν στην Ουκρανία τον Ιούνιο του 2019 στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα , Σακη Καραμανο (3η θέση Μasters 40+), Αποστόλη Γιαννικάκη (3η θέση Short BB), Ηλιοστάλακτη Φαρμάκη (3η θέση Women Models), Νένα Ανεστοπούλου (4η θέση Women Fitness) καθώς και την παραδοση της επαγγελματικής καρτας της WABBA International στον *Παναγιώτη Σιώτη* ο οποίος πήρε την Masters 50+ και βγήκε 2ος στην Επαγγελματική κατηγορία!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Juniors

*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters 40+*



















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters 50+

*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Κατηγορία Juniors*

Συνεχιζοντας τις σερι εμφανισεις του ο *Κωστας Γενεθλιου* ,δεν ειχε προβλημα να παρει τη 1*η* θεση.   *2ος* ο *Κωστας Μπαρμερης* , 3ος ο *Βασιλης Μπουσιος*.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Masters 40+*

Ακομη πιο ''δυνατος" ο *Χρηστος Δαμος* απο τη προηγουμενη εμφανιση του ,δινοντας μαχη για την *1η* θεση με τον Κωστα Τσιτσικα που τελικα και πηρε.  Ο τραυματισμενος του θωρακικος δεν αρκουσε να του στοιχισει σ αυτο ,γιατι πραγματι ηταν πολυ καλος κ υπερτερουσε αρκετα σε σημεια κ γενικα.  *2ος* λοιπον ο *Κωστας Τσιτσικας* που κ αυτος ηταν στην ιδια πολυ καλη φορμα που τον ειδαμε κ τη περασμενη εβδομαδα.
*3ος ο Κυριακος Τσαβλιδης* πραγματι κ αυτος σε πολυ καλη κατασταση κ φορμα για τα δεδομενα του.
*4ος* ο *Aνδιανος Βιτορωπουλος* γνωστος για τις show εμφανισεις του στις fitness κατηγοριες.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Masters 50+*

*Γιαννης Λεωδης* ....κ φουλ για τον Γενικο τιτλο.  Μαζι του *2ος* ο βετερανος *Λεωνιδας Ρηγουτσος* οπως παντα απο τοτε που αρχισε να επανεμφανιζεται ,σε καλη φορμα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Dynamic*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Models


*






















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Womens Bikini
*











*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Womens Shape
*











*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Womens Body*












*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Muscleboss

Αυτή η κατηγορία Dynamic, τι είναι;

----------


## strong(er)

Την ίδια απορία έχω και εγώ,κατι σαν classic physic ίσως;;

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Dynamic*

*1ος ο Λατσο Αντρεικο*
*2ος ο Βασιλης Μπουσιος
3ος o Σπυρος Βαλαβαλης
4ος ο Παναγης Γαρμπης*

Μια ιδιαιτερη αλλα σωστα δημιουργηθεισα κατηγορια κατ εμε απο τη Wabba Int.  , πιστευω δεν ειναι κ τοσο ευκολη η κριση μερικες φορες.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Women Models*

*1η* ευκολα η *Ασπα Λασπα* με ανεση κ  βελτιωμενη τη σκηνικη της παρουσια , *2η* η *Γιωργια Αναγνωστου* Νο26 ..ομορφη κ με προσοντα ,εχει περιθωρια μεγαλης βελτιωσης αν συνεχισει , κ *3η*  η *Νατασα Παπαδογεωργακη* Νο14 ωραια γυμνασμενη κ με χαμογελο :01. Smile: ...θετικης ενεργειας :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Womens Bikini *  *1η* η *Ευαγγελια Γερολυματου* , *2η* η *Νατασα Παπαδογεωργακη*.




*Womens Shape η Αλικη Κρικου*.





*Womens Body η Γιωργια Σεραπιδου*.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Αυτή η κατηγορία Dynamic, τι είναι;





> Την ίδια απορία έχω και εγώ,κατι σαν classic physic ίσως;;


Παιδια αυτη η κατηγορια δημιουργηθηκε περυσι απο την Wabba Int. ,για να εχουν την δυνατοτητα να παιζουν καποιοι αθλητες που δεν τηρουν τις προυποθεσεις συμφωνα με τον ανταγωνισμο.
Με εμφανεις τραυματισμους ,στοιχεια-σημαδια περασμενης ηλικιας,ανεπαρκης εμφανιση γενικα.
Συζητιοταν...κ απο αλλη ομοδπονδια...να "κοβουν" τετοιους αθλητες ,γιατι φαινοταν
γραφικο κ καπως.. να στεκονται διπλα σε αντιπαλους που δεν υπηρχε σχεση.
Μ αυτην τη κατηγορια λοιπον...δεν κοβεται κανεις :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μens Physique 1 - 0%
*























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μens Physique 2  - +5%*




















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μens Physique 3 - +10%*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο νεαρός Γενεθλίου έχει πολύ καλές προδιαγραφες και αν το χειριστεί σωστα με την καθοδήγηση που έχει θα φτάσει πολύ ψηλά με αξιώσεις , γιατι κακα τα ψέματα όσο και να δουλέψει κάποιος αν δεν έχει και προδιαγραφες δεν μπορεί να κάνει πολλα πράματα , όπως και μόνο με τις προδιαγραφες δεν γίνετε 
Επίσης οι κοπέλες κουκλάρες και η μόντελς κατηγορία πολύ δύσκολη γιατι και οι 3 καλές αλλα οι 1η 2η η καθε μία είχε τα δυνατά της σημεία και ομορφιά

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Η Βίκυ Μουτοπούλου - IFBB Pro λίγες ημέρες μετά το ντεπούτο της ως επαγγελματίας αθλήτρια της Physique στο Romania Muscle Fest Pro, προσέφερε χαμογελαστή τις καλύτερές της πόζες στο θερμόαιμο κοινό του Novotel !
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 130524
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 130525
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 130530


και η γκέστ Βίκυ Μουτοπούλου παρ όλο που είναι πιο ανεβασμένη απο ποτε σε αγωνιστικο επίπεδο είναι αισθητικα καλύτερη απο ποτε με αρμονία συμμετρία και μυικότητα που στέκεται άνετα σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο στην κατηγορία της
εντυπωσιακό το γκέστ που έκανε άλλωστε το αποδεικνύει η τελευταια φωτο που είναι και ενθαρυντική βλέποντας τους φαν της εντυπωσιασμένους και πολύ λογικά μάλιστα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μens Physique 1 - 0%*

Αρχισαν να βγαινουν και....τελειωμο δεν ειχαν :01. Smile:  . Μετρησα 14 συμμετοχες στη κατηγορια.
Με νεο λουκ στο μαλι :01. Wink:   αλλα κυριως σωστα ''δασκαλεμενος'' κ προετοιμασμενος για σωστο στησιμο στη σκηνη διατηρωντας τη μυικοτητα του ,ο *Δημητρης Κατσαμπαλης* Νο99 στη *1η* θεση.
*2ος ο Δημητρης Ραπτης* Νο82 με καλη μυικοτητα κ ομορφο προσωπο...που του δινει ποντους στην κατηγορια.
*3ος ο Χαραλαμπος Τοπαλιδης* Νο41 κοντα στην ιδια πολυ καλη κατασταση της περασμενης εμφανισης του .
*4ος ο Γιαννης Μπαρος*  Νο33 με ομορφα ''καθαρα κ λεπτα'' χαρακτηριστικα κ αυτος.
*5ος ο Γιωργος Λιοδακης* Νο44 , *6ος ο Νο45* Νικος ....

Πιστευω ηταν καθαρη κ δικαιη η 6αδα , με 3-4 να ακολουθουν . Ο Χρηστος Μανικης με δυνατα χερια ωμους κ εντυπωσιακες γαμπες ,ηθελε λιγο καλυτερο τονο κ το στηθος του φαινοταν αδειο για να διεκδικησει θεση στην 6αδα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μens Physique 2 - +5%*

*4ος ο Ανδρεας Φραντζης* , *3ος ο Βαγγελης Στεργιοπουλος* σε πολυ καλη φορμα μυικοτητας  δεν μπορεσε να περασει τους δυο επομενους λογω καλυτερων χαρακτηριστικων για τα ζητουμενα της κατηγοριας , *2ος Γιωργος Φωτου*  Νο42
κ *1ος ο Ανδρεας Γεωργιου* Νο91 με τη πιο ομορφη συμμετρια.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μens Physique 3 - +10%*     Εδω με ανωτερη καθαρη μυικοτητα ο *Βαγγελης Στεργιοπουλος* πηρε τη *1η* θεση ,με *2ο* τον *Νο12

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Fitness

*


















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Body Fitness*























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Short BB*


















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Medium ΒΒ

*





















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τall BB
*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Tall BB
*



















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Fitness*

*1ος* δικαια ο *Κων. Σιγαλος* Νο92 , *2ος* απο κοντα ο Δ*ημητρης Κατσαμπαλης* Νο99 , *3ος* το *Νο 85* Σταυρος ...
*4ος* ο *Λεωνιδας Ρηγουτσος* , *5ος ο Νο23* Βασιλης ... , *6ος ο Γιαννης Μπαρος* Νο 33 θα ηταν πιο ψηλα αν ειχε καλυτερα ποδια .
Πηρε το ματι μου κ τον Γιαννη Αλτη Νο37 εκτος εξαδος ,απειχε απ τη φορμα που τον ειχαμε δει τελευταια φορα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Body Fitness*

Καθαρα στη *1η* θεση ο *Τελης Ανθοπουλος* Νο24 , *2ος ο Δημητρης Μακρυπουλιος* Νο21 μαχητικος κ καλα προετοιμασμενος , *3ος ο Ανδριανος Βιτοροπουλος* Νο67 με εντυπωσιακο οπως παντα ποζαρισμα Terminator ,αλλα νομιζω του δοθηκε υπερβολικος χρονος ..ιδιως στο κομματι που ηταν ντυμενος.
*4ος ο Βασιλης Τουλικας* Νο23 κ *5ος ο Παναγιωτης Αναστασιου* Νο34 .

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Short BB*

Η αρκετη διαφορα σε καθαρες μυικες μαζες απο τους δυο αντιπαλους του  ,εδωσαν την *1η* θεση στον *Χρηστο Δανο.*
*2ος ο Nικος Σουλιμιωτης* στη καλυτερη κατασταση του που τον εχουμε δει ,εδωσε ωραια μαχη με τον *Δημητρη Μακρυπουλια* που τον αφησε στη *3η* θεση,

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Medium ΒΒ*

Εδω οι τρεις πρωτοι ηταν κοντα μεταξυ τους ,καθενας με τα υπερ του κ πιστευω οποια καταταξη θα ηταν αποδεκτη.
*1ος* ο χαρισματικος απο καλουπι *Κωστας Γενεθλιου* , *2ος ο Πετρος Κανιωτης* Νο11 πιο ξεκουραστος,με φρεσκαδα κ καλα ποδια κ *3ος ο Μαρσιν Μουσαν* Νο10 που ηταν ο πιο μυικος γενικα κ καλυτερα ποδια...προσωπικα τον ειχα για πιο πανω.
*4ος ο Χρηστος Κεπισης* Νο12 ,*5ος ο Κυριακος Τσαβλιδης* ,*6ος ο Σταυρος Καρβελας* Νο81.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Τall BB*

*1ος* καθαρα ο *Αγγελος Χλεμπογιαννης* Νο90 , *2ος ο Γιωργος Ταλουμης* Νο65.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Tall BB*

*Χρηστος Κυριαζης* στη *1η* θεση κ το ενδιαφερον για τον τελικο ,οπου κ τον κερδισε μετα απο μαχη με τον Λεωδη.
*2ος* ο *Γιωργος Εκμετζογλου* Νο68.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τα αποτελέσματα όπως τα παραλάβαμε από την WABBA International*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Overall Mens Physique

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Overall Bodybuilding*




> *Χρήστος Κυριαζής (ΥπέρΨηλη) - Γιάννης Λεώδης (SuperMasters)*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 130513
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 130512
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 130514
> 
> 
> ...

----------

